# Morritt's Tortuga Club Cayman



## starzim (May 17, 2022)

Wife and I have never been to Cayman looking for input on the Morritts Tottuga resort as we are looking to travel in January 2023.
Any input would be helpful
Thanks!


----------



## DRIless (May 17, 2022)

starzim said:


> Wife and I have never been to Cayman looking for input on the Morritts Tottuga resort as we are looking to travel in January 2023.
> Any input would be helpful    Thanks!


Nice, laid back resort, at the quiet East End of the Island.  You need a car.


----------



## nerodog (May 18, 2022)

starzim said:


> Wife and I have never been to Cayman looking for input on the Morritts Tottuga resort as we are looking to travel in January 2023.
> Any input would be helpful
> Thanks!


Stayed many years ago...no elevator back then. They were refurbishing or beginning to. Right on the beach  and we liked it.  Our unit was beach front. Staff nice. Supermarket nearby, walking distance.  Location does  require  a car if you plan to do any sightseeing.


----------



## Jkklein (May 27, 2022)

starzim said:


> Wife and I have never been to Cayman looking for input on the Morritts Tottuga resort as we are looking to travel in January 2023.
> Any input would be helpful
> Thanks!


I am an owner at Morritts and the resort is nice know that it is located on the East End which is a quieter part of the island about 45 minutes from 7 mile beach . I’m happy to answer Any questions been an owner for 10 years


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 31, 2022)

Jkklein said:


> I am an owner at Morritts and the resort is nice know that it is located on the East End which is a quieter part of the island about 45 minutes from 7 mile beach . I’m happy to answer Any questions been an owner for 10 years


I’m planning a trip in June 2023.  I reserved a 2 BR unit.  We like the idea of being on the quieter side of the island and plan to rent a car to site see.

Any recommendations for restaurants to try near George Town or 7 mile beach? No dietary restrictions and love good food!  Also any recommendations for places to see and do?  We will consider site seeing tours as well.

Also, I’ve seen in my confirmation letter to expect to pay $75-$250/week (2 BR) for energy surcharge. And to expect a Cayman Island room tax of $30/day (2 BR).  Does this sound about right?

Also, what are the requirements for Covid shots/testing upon entry at the resort?  We’ve had Covid shots and boosted.

Appreciate your help and information. Thanks.


----------



## jadejar (Aug 1, 2022)

The Cayman timeshare tax is $10 per day. The energy surcharge is based on how much electricity you used during the week. Cayman just got rid of the pre-entry testing requirement but you still have to register with and be approved by Travel Cayman. If you are vaccinated, you do not have to quarantine.


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 2, 2022)

jadejar said:


> The Cayman timeshare tax is $10 per day. The energy surcharge is based on how much electricity you used during the week. Cayman just got rid of the pre-entry testing requirement but you still have to register with and be approved by Travel Cayman. If you are vaccinated, you do not have to quarantine.



Thankyou.


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 2, 2022)

Restaurants we like: 
Georgetown side of the Island:
 Grand Old House, fine dining, great sunsets. South of Georgetown.
Sunset House Bar, Bar type food and sandwiches , lighter fare, great sunsets good happy hour, also south of Georgetown.
CasaNova, down town, Good Italian
Peppers Good BBQ, bands on the weekend, North of town on the strip.
The Falls, Great steak house north of town on a side road.
East End:
Eagle Rays, light fare, great lion fish tacos. At the Ocean Frontiers dive shop.
La Casita, Mexican across from Eagle Rays.
TUKA, Australian inspired, great Sunday brunch.  In Gun Bay, you will pass on the way to Morritts 
Italian Kitchen, across the street from Morritt's, in the shopping center. Very good Italian and pizza.
Over the edge, Local type place, Fresh seafood in Old Man Bay.
Mimi's at the resort is a great place for light fare if the wind isn't blowing.


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi, Mahlon.
Sounds like you spent a lot time on Grand Cayman.
This is great information.
Thanks a lot!



Mahlon said:


> Restaurants we like:
> Georgetown side of the Island:
> Grand Old House, fine dining, great sunsets. South of Georgetown.
> Sunset House Bar, Bar type food and sandwiches , lighter fare, great sunsets good happy hour, also south of Georgetown.
> ...


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2022)

Any suggestions on which car rental company to use? Thanks


----------



## bchill (Jan 2, 2023)

Carol said:


> Any suggestions on which car rental company to use? Thanks


Did you get any recommendations?  We’re going end of February.


----------



## bchill (Jan 2, 2023)

Mahlon said:


> Restaurants we like:
> Georgetown side of the Island:
> Grand Old House, fine dining, great sunsets. South of Georgetown.
> Sunset House Bar, Bar type food and sandwiches , lighter fare, great sunsets good happy hour, also south of Georgetown.
> ...


Hello Mahlon. Do you know of a good car rental company?  Thank you.


----------



## bchill (Jan 2, 2023)

Jkklein said:


> I am an owner at Morritts and the resort is nice know that it is located on the East End which is a quieter part of the island about 45 minutes from 7 mile beach . I’m happy to answer Any questions been an owner for 10 years


Hello. Do you have a recommendation for car rental?  We’re going the end of February.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 3, 2023)

They are all good. I always use Andy's


----------

